# Vladimir Putin: cosa ne pensate?



## admin (20 Novembre 2015)

Cosa ne pensate della figura di Vladimir Putin. E' considerato un nazionalsocialista (Ma in pochi sanno che il partito nazionalsocialista russo è un vero e proprio partito che si rifà a quello tedesco con rivisitazione della questione razziale), un razzista, omofobo, dittatore, e complimenti simili.

C'è da dire, però, che il suo lavoro lo fa. E forse lo fa anche bene. E' una figura che in uno Stato di diritto ovviamente non avrebbe senso, ma nella Russia attuale ha il suo perchè (che piaccia o meno, poi, è un altro discorso).


Voi cosa ne pensate?


----------



## Tobi (20 Novembre 2015)

mi piace come figura


----------



## Efferosso (20 Novembre 2015)

Figura controversa coi suoi pro e i suoi contro.
Come hai detto, Admin, a discapito di molte libertà personali (preferenze sessuali in primis) quando c'è da agire agisce e non guarda in faccia a nessuno (Oddio, certo che quando hai le risorse naturali fare lo splendido è certamente più facile).



Certo che, livelli di bullismo altissimo:
"Spetta a Dio perdonare i terroristi, spetta a me farli incontrare" (Dichiarazione dell'altro giorno)







(mancano gli occhiali da sole però)


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Novembre 2015)

All'estero la sua figura negli ultimi anni sta aumentando notevolmente i consensi e i dissensi, c'è chi lo vede come un vero "comandante" del suo paese e chi come un dittatore autoritario(soprattutto da quando si è apertamente schierato contro la propaganda omosessuale).
Sinceramente a me ricorda molto uno Zar che fa quello che vuole, ma sta di fatto che regna da oltre 15 anni in Russia e il suo paese, che è il più vasto al mondo con risorse naturali infinite e con una popolazione che è appena un decimo di quella cinese, non rientra nemmeno nei primi 50 paesi per pil/procapite (il PIL della Russia è inferiore perfino a quello dell'Italia), che considerando l'enorme sperequazione presente significa che di fatto oltre metà della sua gente muore di fame mentre una classe di oligarchi corrotti si può permettere di acquistare isole in giro per il mondo e girare senza far nulla con panfili da 80 metri..
Giudicate voi...


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Novembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Come hai detto, Admin, a discapito di molte libertà personali (preferenze sessuali in primis)



Vorrei chiarire questo aspetto: in Russia *non è vietato essere omosessuali* quello che è vietato è la propaganda omosessuale rivolta ai minori e manifestazioni di stampo omosessuale in pubblico (atti omosessuali e i gay pride).
Se due Russe passano la loro giornata a infilarsi le dita in f... reciprocamente a casa loro nessuno glielo vieta, se due russe si baciano in pubblico allora lì rischiano (credo l'arresto). Ok, per la nostra società occidentale questo è assurdo ma in realtà queste leggi sono diretta emanazione del sentimento popolare dato che il 90% dei russi è contrario all'omosessualità. Quindi non è Putin omofobo, è il popolo russo che non apprezza gli omosessuali (da notare che questo pare un problema solo russo, chissà perché nessuno fa presente che lo stesso avviene in Cina o in Arabia Saudita)


----------



## Theochedeo (20 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vorrei chiarire questo aspetto: in Russia *non è vietato essere omosessuali* quello che è vietato è la propaganda omosessuale rivolta ai minori e manifestazioni di stampo omosessuale in pubblico (atti omosessuali e i gay pride).
> Se due Russe passano la loro giornata a infilarsi le dita in f... reciprocamente a casa loro nessuno glielo vieta, se due russe si baciano in pubblico allora lì rischiano (credo l'arresto). Ok, per la nostra società occidentale questo è assurdo ma in realtà queste leggi sono diretta emanazione del sentimento popolare dato che il 90% dei russi è contrario all'omosessualità. Quindi non è Putin omofobo, è il popolo russo che non apprezza gli omosessuali (da notare che questo pare un problema solo russo, chissà perché nessuno fa presente che lo stesso avviene in Cina o in Arabia Saudita)



Si ma evidentemente le cose sono anche collegate: se fin da bambino ti inculcano il fatto che essere omosessuale è una cosa profondamente deviata allora è ovvio che cresci omofobo.

Detto questo per me Putin è e resterà sempre un dittatore, il che non vuol dire che non faccia il bene dello stato, ma inevitabilmente governa a discapito di alcuni diritti fondamentali. Lasciamolo però in pace a governare la Russia che altrimenti senza una figura così accentratrice creerebbe altra instabilità di cui francamente il mondo non ha bisogno.


----------



## juventino (20 Novembre 2015)

Partiamo da un presupposto: Putin è un dittatore, forse un po' soft rispetto ad altri "colleghi", ma pur sempre un dittatore. Uno che limita le libertà personali e che è sospettato di aver fatto ammazzare molti dissidenti e oppositori non potrà MAI essere un modello da seguire per la politica occidentale. Ammetto però che a fare gli interessi della Russia all'estero è bravo, ma forse anch'io sarei capace di fare lo splendido con altri paesi se nel mio nego alcuni diritti fondamentali e di fatto non ho contro un'opposizione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Novembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Partiamo da un presupposto: Putin è un dittatore, forse un po' soft rispetto ad altri "colleghi", ma pur sempre un dittatore. Uno che limita le libertà personali e che è sospettato di aver fatto ammazzare molti dissidenti e oppositori non potrà MAI essere un modello da seguire per la politica occidentale. *Ammetto però che a fare gli interessi della Russia all'estero è bravo*, ma forse anch'io sarei capace di fare lo splendido con altri paesi se nel mio nego alcuni diritti fondamentali e di fatto non ho contro un'opposizione.



Mah...diciamo che gli piace fare il duro, però a conti fatti la sua gente muore di fame...le sue politiche estere gli hanno causato un embargo economico che pesa ancora di più sulle fasce disagiate...ok non piegarsi all'occidente (quando la Russia è finita in mano al FMI è stato ancora peggio, un bagno di sangue) però forse potrebbe anche iniziare a risolvere alcuni problemi interni (le condizioni di vita dei russi si possono definire da terzo mondo)


----------



## pazzomania (20 Novembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Figura controversa coi suoi pro e i suoi contro.
> Come hai detto, Admin, a discapito di molte libertà personali (preferenze sessuali in primis) quando c'è da agire agisce e non guarda in faccia a nessuno *(Oddio, certo che quando hai le risorse naturali fare lo splendido è certamente più facile).*



E' tutto li nella frase in grassetto.

Fosse il Presidente della Lituania non sapremmo nemmeno chi sarebbe.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Novembre 2015)

Non tendo mai a santificare politici o leader, perchè penso che tutti abbiano il loro lato oscuro, quindi non mi associo alla completa esaltazione del personaggio.
In questo momento però penso che l'Europa sbagli a lasciarlo fuori dalle trattative, e come figura lo preferisco molto di più rispetto a Obama che considero uno dei più grandi bluff della storia.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Cosa ne pensate della figura di Vladimir Putin. E' considerato un nazionalsocialista (Ma in pochi sanno che il partito nazionalsocialista russo è un vero e proprio partito che si rifà a quello tedesco con rivisitazione della questione razziale), un razzista, omofobo, dittatore, e complimenti simili.
> 
> C'è da dire, però, che il suo lavoro lo fa. E forse lo fa anche bene. E' una figura che in uno Stato di diritto ovviamente non avrebbe senso, ma nella Russia attuale ha il suo perchè (che piaccia o meno, poi, è un altro discorso).
> 
> ...



Nei fatti è un mezzo dittatore,ma mi piace molto il fatto che non guardi in faccia nessuno quando ci sono di mezzo gli interessi della Russia.
Però,come hai detto,in altri paesi questa politica è inattuabile.


----------



## smallball (20 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Cosa ne pensate della figura di Vladimir Putin. E' considerato un nazionalsocialista (Ma in pochi sanno che il partito nazionalsocialista russo è un vero e proprio partito che si rifà a quello tedesco con rivisitazione della questione razziale), un razzista, omofobo, dittatore, e complimenti simili.
> 
> C'è da dire, però, che il suo lavoro lo fa. E forse lo fa anche bene. E' una figura che in uno Stato di diritto ovviamente non avrebbe senso, ma nella Russia attuale ha il suo perchè (che piaccia o meno, poi, è un altro discorso).
> 
> ...



credo sia la figura ideale per governare una realta' in fortissima ascesa come la Russia


----------



## Marilson (20 Novembre 2015)

filorusso da sempre, chi ha letto i miei post sul forum ricordera' le mie posizioni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Novembre 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Nei fatti è un mezzo dittatore,ma *mi piace molto il fatto che non guardi in faccia nessuno quando ci sono di mezzo gli interessi della Russia*.
> Però,come hai detto,in altri paesi questa politica è inattuabile.



Mentre si gira dall'altra parte con le esigenze del popolo russo..


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (20 Novembre 2015)

Avercelo un Putin in Italia


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2015)

Diciamo che Putin, negli ultimi anni in politica estera ha fatto risorgere la Russia. Dopo la caduta del muro e del communismo la Russia ha perso terreno. Tanto che il bipolarismo è caduto a favore di mondo unipolare con Usa al comando. Invece la Russia con Putin sta tornando. 

Ma a livello di politica interna, un didastro onestamente, un paese con cosi tante risorse ha ancora un popolo che muore di fame.


----------



## .Nitro (20 Novembre 2015)

Sicuramente una mente di alto livello,per far parte prima dei servizi segreti tedeschi e successivamente capo dei servizi segreti russi è sicuramente una cosa per pochi. 
Ha il merito di aver fatto crescere la Russia come potenza,ma la sua gente muore di fame ed è messa molto peggio di tantissimi paesi più deboli,oltre a limitare non poco la libertà intellettuale.
Se vogliamo fare un bilancio su questi due punti,sicuramente più importante il secondo.


----------



## Lollo interista (20 Novembre 2015)

La Russia post crollo del muro con quell'ubriacone al comando era a pezzi, con Putin sono ritornati una potenza credibile, questo va dato atto


----------



## sballotello (20 Novembre 2015)

in una dittatura, Putin è l'uomo ideale.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Novembre 2015)

L'europa dovrebbe avere l'intelligenza di mandare a quel paese GB e USA,
e creare un UE con la Russia,
torneremmo a essere non solo la prima potenza mondiale, 
ma anche l'unica con una vera cultura umanistica,
non scordiamoci che la Russia pur con tutte le sue contraddizioni e i problemi di "democrazia interna" ha una cultura generale immensamente superiore agli USA.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Novembre 2015)

Non ho la certezza che siano le parole esatte, magari è una sparata, non ho controllato più di tanto, però discorsi come questi fanno solo bene in certi momenti 

L'Italia è un paese che avrebbe bisogno di gente come Putin in questo periodo storico


*Ragazzi niente copia incolla per cortesia. Al massimo qualche frase ma non un discorso intero


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Novembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> L'europa dovrebbe avere l'intelligenza di mandare a quel paese GB e USA,
> e creare un UE con la Russia,
> torneremmo a essere non solo la prima potenza mondiale,
> ma anche l'unica con una vera cultura umanistica,
> non scordiamoci che la Russia pur con tutte le sue contraddizioni e i problemi di "democrazia interna" ha una cultura generale immensamente superiore agli USA.



La Russia immagino non veda l'ora di entrare nell'UE


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mentre si gira dall'altra parte con le esigenze del popolo russo..



Un trade-off che solo il tempo potrà giudicare un successo o fallimento.
È sicuramente una politica molto cinica.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (20 Novembre 2015)

Tipica figura autoritaria che fa bagnare gli italioti ignoranti. Ora girano migliaia di link su FB condivisi dai Genny Esposito di turno che ignorano il personaggio e la sua storia e lo sponsorizzano comunque per quattro cavolate lette sui social.
E' proprio vero che l'Italia si merita i Berlusconi e i Prodi.


----------



## vota DC (20 Novembre 2015)

E' un personaggio abbastanza rappresentativo. Molti russi la pensano come lui e quelli che non erano inizialmente convinti avranno subito il lavaggio del cervello. Anche Berlusconi a modo suo lo era, rappresentava un modello e molti nelle sue condizioni lo avrebbero imitato. Il problema è che i personaggi proposti adesso non rappresentano nessuno: chi nelle condizioni di Renzi si piglierebbe per moglie un insulto estetico come Agnese Landini?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> La Russia immagino non veda l'ora di entrare nell'UE



Più che altro i paesi europei non rinuncerebbero mai all'alleanza con gli USA, i Russi sarebbero ben lieti, ovviamente pretenderebbero di essere uno dei paesi leader
Putin ha corteggiato spesso gli europei, ci ha provato anche con la Francia, che è rimasta parecchio fredda


----------



## Marco23 (20 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Cosa ne pensate della figura di Vladimir Putin. E' considerato un nazionalsocialista (Ma in pochi sanno che il partito nazionalsocialista russo è un vero e proprio partito che si rifà a quello tedesco con rivisitazione della questione razziale), un razzista, omofobo, dittatore, e complimenti simili.
> 
> C'è da dire, però, che il suo lavoro lo fa. E forse lo fa anche bene. E' una figura che in uno Stato di diritto ovviamente non avrebbe senso, ma nella Russia attuale ha il suo perchè (che piaccia o meno, poi, è un altro discorso).
> 
> ...



Russia unita? ci sono un sacco di mussulmani in quel partito. Comunque è uno dei pochi statisti decenti


----------



## Jaqen (21 Novembre 2015)

La Russia è quel paese dove vicino a un palazzo d'oro ci sono 5 bambini dietro l'edificio che muoiono di fame.
Poi, che la Russia gasi.... certo che gasa.....


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Novembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Più che altro i paesi europei non rinuncerebbero mai all'alleanza con gli USA, i Russi sarebbero ben lieti, ovviamente pretenderebbero di essere uno dei paesi leader
> Putin ha corteggiato spesso gli europei, ci ha provato anche con la Francia, che è rimasta parecchio fredda



Entrare nell'UE per la Russia significherebbe doversi conformare alle normative europee sull'unione doganale, sui controlli alle frontiere, sulle politiche economiche e monetarie, sulla libera circolazione di tutti i fattori produttivi, sulle politiche commerciali, nonché sulla politica estera e su quella militare.
Senza contare che dovrebbe rispettare la Carta di Nizza e tutti i diritti e le libertà fondamentali dell'uomo (LOL)

Tu ce la vedi?


----------



## smallball (21 Novembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> L'europa dovrebbe avere l'intelligenza di mandare a quel paese GB e USA,
> e creare un UE con la Russia,
> torneremmo a essere non solo la prima potenza mondiale,
> ma anche l'unica con una vera cultura umanistica,
> non scordiamoci che la Russia pur con tutte le sue contraddizioni e i problemi di "democrazia interna" ha una cultura generale immensamente superiore agli USA.


Kissinger ti risponderebbe che stai dicendo un'autentica bestemmia,lui che e' stato l'uomo piu' influente in Europa dalla fine della Seconda Guerra Mondiale


----------



## Hammer (21 Novembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Partiamo da un presupposto: Putin è un dittatore, forse un po' soft rispetto ad altri "colleghi", ma pur sempre un dittatore. Uno che limita le libertà personali e che è sospettato di aver fatto ammazzare molti dissidenti e oppositori non potrà MAI essere un modello da seguire per la politica occidentale. Ammetto però che a fare gli interessi della Russia all'estero è bravo, ma forse anch'io sarei capace di fare lo splendido con altri paesi se nel mio nego alcuni diritti fondamentali e di fatto non ho contro un'opposizione.





Jaqen ha scritto:


> La Russia è quel paese dove vicino a un palazzo d'oro ci sono 5 bambini dietro l'edificio che muoiono di fame.
> Poi, che la Russia gasi.... certo che gasa.....



.


----------



## Shevchenko (21 Novembre 2015)

Mi gasa.


----------



## Milo (22 Novembre 2015)

Mai mai MAI fidarsi di Putin.


----------



## danjr (22 Novembre 2015)

È l'uomo forte del momento...


----------

